# Beautiful eggs!



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

My little hens are all maturing nicely - only 1 out of 6 left to start laying!
These are the beautiful eggs I collected today:


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

They are beautiful! Chickens are amazing!


----------



## OldBrickHouseFarm (Sep 30, 2014)

very nice.
The best day is when you get as many eggs as hens, then you know they're all laying.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't think that happens very often here. But some of my hens are pretty old.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I get about 10-12 a day now with 29 hens in the laying coop. They are all 5-6 months...so that number will increase. Fortunately for me (because I don't need that many eggs), my sister is taking 10 of her hens that I raised. I'll be left with a good amount.


----------



## jkelly83113 (Jul 27, 2016)

When do they usually start laying? I have 9 hens that I purchased just before Easter and I haven't gotten any eggs yet. Their combs are just now starting to turn a reddish color and grow!!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Most hens start at 18-22 weeks.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

jkelly83113 said:


> When do they usually start laying? I have 9 hens that I purchased just before Easter and I haven't gotten any eggs yet. Their combs are just now starting to turn a reddish color and grow!!
> View attachment 20987


Wow they are actually cooling off in the kiddie pool I never knew chickens would do that. Maybe duck will have some company after all in the pool


----------



## jkelly83113 (Jul 27, 2016)

hildar said:


> Wow they are actually cooling off in the kiddie pool I never knew chickens would do that. Maybe duck will have some company after all in the pool


Yeah, we have geese too and they just follow them in there, they love it!!!


----------



## jkelly83113 (Jul 27, 2016)

Nm156 said:


> Most hens start at 18-22 weeks.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

I was just thinking I should provide my Ladies with a pool to cool off in!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Mine wanted nothing to do with the kiddie pool but we compromised with this mud puddle I've been filling for them with yesterday's water....


----------

